# Record Tools 'Oscar Works', Sheffield - October 2013



## Goldie87

In 1898 two brothers, Charles and Joseph Hampton, left the family business 'The Steel Nut and Joseph Hampton Limited' in Staffordshire, to go to Sheffield and set up their own business in Attercliffe. Their partnership was called 'C & J Hampton'. Shortly afterwards Charles and Josepth fell out and Josepth returned to Wednesbury. In about 1900 the two sons of Charles, Horace and Charles W. Hampton joined their father in the business. When C & J Hampton became a private limited company on the 14 May 1908, their premises were located at The Eagle Foundry, Livingston Road, Sheffield. It was at this address one year later that the Record trademark was registered in the Trademark Journal. 

From 1909 to 1930 their production consisted of engineering and woodworking vices, G clamps, T bar sash cramps, floor cramps, pipe cutters, Stillson wrenches and lifting jacks. By 1912 the company had relocated to a new factory on Ouse road, Attercliffe, Sheffield and in 1929 Charles Hampton died and his two sons Horace and Charles W Hampton became joint managing directors. The company moved to Bernard Road in 1936 and again, to The Parkway Works Sheffield in 1963. In 1946 the Record Tool Company Limited was formed to protect the Record brand name. 

In 1963 Record Tool Company acquired an equal 50% interest with William Ridgway in William Marples and Sons Limited. This is when Record Tools moved to the Parkway Works, Sheffield. On The 29th of September 1972 the company merged with William Ridgway to form Record Ridgway Tools Ltd and was made up off 14 UK Companies with 5 overseas companies. 1982 saw the takeover of Record Ridgway by AB Bahco of Sweden. This arrangement was short-lived, and a management buyout was announced in 1985 returning the company to British ownership to Record Holdings plc. In 1998 the board decided to accept an offer from American Tool Corp Inc. trading as Record Irwin.

Think this particular works closed down sometime in the early 2000's, visited with jacquesj


----------



## UrbanX

What an awesome space! 
Loving the Phlegm and Barbies too! Great photos sir!


----------



## LittleOz

Some quality graf and lovely crisp shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90

Ace graffiti and pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## mummyshambles

are u the guys who jumped out n scared me on Saturday ? lol


----------



## fannyadams

Loving the Phlegm too! Top work


----------



## daftoldgit

This place should be preserved as an art gallery!


----------



## krela

Very nice as always.


----------



## Goldie87

Cheers guys!


mummyshambles said:


> are u the guys who jumped out n scared me on Saturday ? lol


 Nope wasn't us, didn't go on a Saturday lol


----------



## smiler

Liked That, Great Pics, Thanks


----------



## Bunkerkid

As a site seems pretty stripped but some of that graffiti is awesome, nice one mate.


----------



## Malcog

Record Tools no more ? KILL ME NOW


----------



## Goldie87

Malcog said:


> Record Tools no more ? KILL ME NOW



Made abroad now by a different company I believe


----------

